# Immortal GTROC - Pics from Yokohama last night



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

The usual suspects were there last night: Dave, Gio, Dino, Nick, Adam, Miguel, RExtreme, Jun, Tom and myself (I hope I did not leave anyone out). And then there were a few other cars, so here are the pics, enjoy. There was a GTS-R with an RB26, total sleeper. Nick, when you left, your car sounded so sweet, we could hear it for quite some time :chuckle: , then when Gio left -  OMG, then we figured you got stuck behind a truck as the noise suddenly stopped. Sorry about the quality of some of the pics, I was kinda off my game last night. 




















































































































































































































































and here are a few from me getting ready for the meet, putting on a coat of wax., pretty decent results:




























Wheels will be coming off soon and switching back to my GT-7's.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

NICE :thumbsup:

Thank you for sharing, some stunning cars ...


----------



## Spooled1.8 (Apr 26, 2007)

These pictures make me want to move to Japan :chuckle: 
Amazing cars everyone, looks like it was a fun time :thumbsup:
Nick's car sounds like its an interesting machine, have any vids? :bowdown1:


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

staring at your own GT-R in your garage is pretty fun. gathering many GT-Rs together is positively pornographic!


----------



## REXtreme (Jun 8, 2004)

Thanks for the pic. 

Hopefully in a month or two it will be at the top... not near the bottom... haha.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

staring at your own GT-R in your garage is pretty fun. gathering many GT-Rs together is positively pornographic!


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

Beautiful as always :clap:


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Good meet last night, big turnout.

Paul - Nice one. I want to know what it sounds like outside the car, sure sounds great inside  Yep you guessed right, a dam truck (or was that Gio too ). And then all but one lane was closed off on the bridge for road works 

Nice pictures :thumbsup: 

Spooled - No vids yet.....


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Nick, it sounds like a motorcycle, a well tuned one. Hard to describe but awesome.


----------



## nismo1118 (Dec 7, 2005)

Love the pics not sure what you mean by off your game though look fantastic to me.

Nick I'm sure like everyone else on here we wanna know what you car sounds like now too. Get some vids up man please!


----------



## Wanabee Kiwi (Mar 31, 2007)

Some real nice cars there, never seen a Viper RT/10 in blue, looks quite good


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

nismo1118 said:


> Nick I'm sure like everyone else on here we wanna know what you car sounds like now too. Get some vids up man please!


Just spent 20 minutes on the Chasecam site working out what I'd need but it's very expensive for something I won't use that often.

I might just get the SM31 mount ( ChaseCam, Your Source for Video at Speed ) and beg/borrow/steal a video camera....


----------



## skylife (Dec 6, 2005)

Nick/mine's tune? - how does the airbox scoop work with the garage defend rad hood? i would have thought you'd get not much/restricted air with both of them on, thats the reason i went to pod filters.

great pics as always. GTS-R is cool too, sleeper, apart from the light blue roll cage and recaros fitted.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Awesome pictures, thx for sharing


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Nice.
Too nice.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

This is stupid living down here. I wish I could get up there to be with you guys occasionally. Great pics, great gathering!


----------



## DeLa (Nov 15, 2005)

very nice pics!!

So many nice cars, that I really can't decide which is my favorite.

the '34 with the twins and carbon strutbrace - enginebay lookin' amazing!!

/Dela


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

Great Pics again !!!!!

Cheers for putting them up, everytime it just makes me want to buy a Hakosuka .

Sparks


----------



## digitalboy40 (Nov 14, 2006)

KPGC10 GTR FTMFW :smokin:


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

skylife said:


> Nick/mine's tune? - how does the airbox scoop work with the garage defend rad hood? i would have thought you'd get not much/restricted air with both of them on, thats the reason i went to pod filters.


I thought about this when I collected the car. Drives great though, doesn't feel in the least bit restricted. Curious what it would be like without the GD panel though.


----------



## jamesskyline153 (May 16, 2006)

awsome pics!!! cant believe i can't go on weds..  well after graduation then weds, here i come!! haha.. but awsome car! love the GTS-R!! and as always, the 34 trio is as best as ever!


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

Yea there where some realy cool old cars Hyrev brilliant pics :thumbsup:


----------



## Tom80 (Nov 29, 2005)

Nice pics, Paul...
It was really nice yesterday, a lot more relaxing than friday nights...Nick, your car makes a very high-pitched sound, it was quite dramatic with the echo between the bridges. You owe me a ride for breaking my ears.


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

great pics


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Tom80 said:


> Nice pics, Paul...
> It was really nice yesterday, a lot more relaxing than friday nights...Nick, your car makes a very high-pitched sound, it was quite dramatic with the echo between the bridges. You owe me a ride for breaking my ears.


lol 

Very true, much better than Fridays and all the crowds. Maybe I should take the Thursday off and work Sat instead....


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

awesome pics as usual dude!

that R31 looks pretty awesome!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

That R31 is awesome, great pictures , thanks for sharing . .:bowdown1:


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

Excellent pics mate:bowdown1:
a question, this parking....is in Yokohama??? where???


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Thanks for posting up the pics, Paul. Was a great night and good to catch up with everybody after missing the last 50 meets or so.  

You are right about the truck - good pick. I got cut off when it decided to merge into my lane and construction was blocking the other lane. Pity as the wastegates were just starting to sing their happy song. :squintdan


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

Hey good to see the whole gang there last night! It's been too long since we were last all together. Gio and Dave, your cars are always an inspiration. Love that alcanrara roof and the newly laminated bits. You guys are becoming carbon crazy! 

I think it's time we get another trip to the Skyline roads. Is anybody interested in going up there on Monday 21st - to do some more driving?

I know DCD's not sure his brakes and clutch will last, but if necessary we can get him a set of pads to make sure he's able to come. Otherwise he'll have to survive as a passenger :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: ...He could go with Nick...Unless he prefers to be squeezed into my RX-7. As for Adam, well he can either drive the rex if DCD doesn't want to, or come with me in the Hatchi :chuckle: :chuckle: 

Please indicate if you're interested in this date. If there's enough numbers one of us can start a thread 

Miguel.


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

Some really nice ppics there, Cheers for sharing


----------



## JDMist3hfastar (Feb 23, 2007)

awesome guys. Cars are looking great as always. Next time I make it back to Japan I need to find one of your meets!


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

somehow Skylines look best in japan...those pictures always look like from another world. 
I like that red R33 GTR and the blue R34 with the black wheel centers :bowdown1:


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

Incredible Skyline gathering. Only in Japan.


----------



## Stiver3 (Mar 27, 2006)

Some great pictures.... Wish i was there!


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Thanks for sharing the pics 

Loving the old skool GT-R's!! 

Plus really like the BB on the SE37's with polished lip...something totally unique. And loving the other BB with Work Meisters!


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

*The KPGC10's!*

Easily the best cars of the night! The best looking skyline ever in my opinion.

Does anyone know if these ever get imported over here, or of any sites/dealers/importers or clubs that own or sell these? Its a car i need to own one day in my short life! What sort of money do they go for in Japan Hyrev? In sterling as i dont know what it'd be in yen.

You take some of the best pics i've seen on here mate. Keep up the good work

Dean j


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Newera said:


> I think it's time we get another trip to the Skyline roads. Is anybody interested in going up there on Monday 21st - to do some more driving?


Too right I am ! I'll be booking the day off today.:smokin:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

NickM said:


> Too right I am ! I'll be booking the day off today.:smokin:


sounds good to me, lemme make some plans first, pretty sure though. I will be heading 
out to Kyoto on the 25th. As for now I am about 75% positive I can attend. Where do 
you suggest Miguel, Hakone or like last time (Izu trip)? Thrust, think you can swing it?


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Booked.


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

NickM said:


> Booked.


 You're keen!!

I'll put up a thread in the usual section and see if we can get some people together. I suggest we do another trip to the Fuji Skyline over to Hakkone and around there. Pretty much the same roads as last time. Definitely the best stretches of tarmac to go on anywhere around Tokyo that aren't racetracks !

Miguel.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Thanks for the pics Paul - they are great (what are you talking about ?) 
Great meet thanks to everyone as usual.

Can't make the 21st unfortunately - will be working in Yamanashi.
Would love to go after rainy season though.


----------

